# LG HG2 vs Samsung 30Q



## ddk1979

I have 2 LG HG2 that are about 2.5 years old and that have been in daily use. I estimate that they have had a minimum of 600 charges.
I also have 4 Samsung 30Q's that are approx 2 years old so have had less charges than the HG2's.

I recently tested the capacity of both on my XTAR charger (charge-discharge-recharge) and found that the HG2's still have a capacity of around 2450 mAh while the 30Q's only have around 2140 mAh on average.
So the HG2's have a capacity of around 300mAh more than batteries that are a least 6 months "younger".

Also, I purchased 6 new 30Q's from a reputable dealer at the Cape Vape Fest (they are a supporting vendor here on the forum) but they only charge to around about 2550mAh ???

Has anyone else had a similar experience ???

.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Christos

ddk1979 said:


> I have 2 LG HG2 that are about 2.5 years old and that have been in daily use. I estimate that they have had a minimum of 600 charges.
> I also have 4 Samsung 30Q's that are approx 2 years old so have had less charges than the HG2's.
> 
> I recently tested the capacity of both on my XTAR charger (charge-discharge-recharge) and found that the HG2's still have a capacity of around 2450 mAh while the 30Q's only have around 2140 mAh on average.
> So the HG2's have a capacity of around 300mAh more than batteries that are a least 6 months "younger".
> 
> Also, I purchased 6 new 30Q's from a reputable dealer at the Cape Vape Fest (they are a supporting vendor here on the forum) but they only charge to around about 2550mAh ???
> 
> Has anyone else had a similar experience ???
> 
> .


The mah the charger shows is the capacity the charger is putting in.

Showing less mah per charge is what you are after.

If the cell is rated at 3000mah and there charger says it put 2100mah in then that's great.
If the charger is saying something like 2800mah then your cells are tired as they need more charge to fully charge.
I hope this clarifies things.
The charger shows the charge input into the battery to 4.2v so generally you want about 70% of the mah rating the battery is rated for to be put into the cell.

Edit: I'm actually not sure if it gives you mah on the discharge cycle and how accurate it is.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Spyro

From what I understand...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @ddk1979 

Not sure of the answer to your question

But just also remember that the mah stated on a battery is not the full "usable mah" for us vapers.
If the battery cuts out at say 3.5V - or on a mech you take it out at say 3.7V, then you are not using the full mah capacity of the battery. The "usable mah" is considerably less than 3000mah. Im not sure how they measure their mah rating but its to a lot lower than 3.5-3,7V. Might even be down to 3V or less. So we use like 1000 mah or thereabouts on these types of cells.

Further point is that the usable vaping mah for two batteries of similar stated mah capacity can be different. It depends on how the battery performs at your current draw. So at your particular resistance level and current draw, one battery might have better characteristics and a longer usable mah than another - despite what the wrapper says.

I asked Mooch a while ago via PM on ECF what would be the best battery for my Reo Mech with a 0.5 ohm coil. So about 8 amp draw. He said the LGHG2 (brown LG chocs) at the time offered the most usable mah at that current. I.e. the shallowest curve (volts vs time) for that amp rating (5-10 amps). 

I would say you should check how many tankfuls of juice you get out of the two batteries (all else equal) to get a real world "usable mah" comparison.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Christos said:


> The mah the charger shows is the capacity the charger is putting in.
> 
> Showing less mah per charge is what you are after.
> 
> If the cell is rated at 3000mah and there charger says it put 2100mah in then that's great.
> If the charger is saying something like 2800mah then your cells are tired as they need more charge to fully charge.
> I hope this clarifies things.
> The charger shows the charge input into the battery to 4.2v so generally you want about 70% of the mah rating the battery is rated for to be put into the cell.
> 
> Edit: I'm actually not sure if it gives you mah on the discharge cycle and how accurate it is.




@Christos , based on what you are saying, the charge that is being put into the battery will *increase* with age ???
Or is there something that I didn't get ???

EDIT
Some months ago, charging showed approx 2300 mAh and now is only showing in the region of 2100mAh ???

.


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> So we use like 1000 mah or thereabouts on these types of cells.




@Silver , let's assume we use 1500mAh, doesn't that mean the charger only needs to put in a theoretical additional 1500mAh in the battery to get it fully charged (assuming that the battery has an actual capacity of 3000 mAh) ???

I'm just trying to understand this issue so please bare with me while I try to make sense of everything.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver , let's assume we use 1500mAh, doesn't that mean the charger only needs to put in a theoretical additional 1500mAh in the battery to get it fully charged (assuming that the battery has an actual capacity of 3000 mAh) ???
> 
> I'm just trying to understand this issue so please bare with me while I try to make sense of everything.
> 
> .



I'm not sure @ddk1979 
All I know is that we use a lot less of the battery's full mah for vaping.
Not sure what the charger is doing because I dont have one of those that measures how much mah has been put back in.


----------



## Christos

ddk1979 said:


> @Christos , based on what you are saying, the charge that is being put into the battery will *increase* with age ???
> Or is there something that I didn't get ???
> 
> EDIT
> Some months ago, charging showed approx 2300 mAh and now is only showing in the region of 2100mAh ???
> 
> .


Correct but not past the rated mah. 
If the input is higher than the rated mah then the battery is kaput and not holding charge.

The idea being with each use the battery will hold less charge until eventually hold no charge at all.

As @Silver said, we never use the full mah available. Some batteries claim the spec to use the full mah is UP to 2.8v others to 2.4v etc.

As the cell ages it tends to hold less charge and appears to need more mah but this is only the sign that the battery is spent and cannot be used safely and within parameters any longer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Just to add. I have a few spent cells and my current testing goes as follows.

Leave a charged battery at 4.2v for a week.
A week later a spent battery will show about 3.8 or 3.2v where a good one will only show say 4.16 v or 4.1v.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Christos said:


> Correct but not past the rated mah.
> If the input is higher than the rated mah then the battery is kaput and not holding charge.
> 
> The idea being with each use the battery will hold less charge until eventually hold no charge at all.
> 
> As @Silver said, we never use the full mah available. Some batteries claim the spec to use the full mah is UP to 2.8v others to 2.4v etc.
> 
> As the cell ages it tends to hold less charge and appears to need more mah but this is only the sign that the battery is spent and cannot be used safely and within parameters any longer.




I think I'm (slowly) getting it but, why the drop in mAh put into my batteries over the past months as per my edit in the previous post) ???



ddk1979 said:


> *EDIT
> Some months ago, charging showed approx 2300 mAh and now is only showing in the region of 2100mAh ???*



.


----------



## Christos

ddk1979 said:


> I think I'm (slowly) getting it but, why the drop in mAh put into my batteries over the past months as per my edit in the previous post) ???
> 
> 
> 
> .


It could be because of different coils or different temps and a number of factors. It could be the chemistry in the battery maturing.

Let's make an analogy to a fuel tank and a car.

Let's assume the fuel tank is 1000l and the fuel economy is rated 1l per 1km. 
When the car is new it will take 1000l of fuel and say the economy will be 0.9l per 1km.

As the car matures it will take 1000l and the economy will be closer to the 1l per 1km.

When the car gets old you will see a change in tyre economy to say 0.8l per 1km but there are many factors here.

Also, you typically never drive 1000km before a refill and refill at the gauge being empty but say there are 300l in the reserve tank. 

The problem is when you put 1500l into a 1000l tank.
1. The fuel tank has a hole or cant hold fuel any longer or 
2. The garage is ripping you off.

In scenario 1. The idea for a battery is the chemistry or internal composition is exhausted and the battery cannot hold its charge and therefore more mah in a battery than its rated at is a sure sign its exhausted and cannot be used any longer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Thanks for the info and explanations @Christos - much appreciated.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

